# highsider trolling motor mount



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

any of you guys use anything other than a clamp on motor mount for trolling motors out there? just cant get over the look of it looking for a better simplier mount


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

hello, hello, hello, is there any body out there? reply if you can read me. just jazzin when you see this help abrother out if you can 

new at this and love the sight, you guys crack me up.... I could read old treads all night but i gotta get up and fish, even thougth i am not a master baiter at heart he he


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

oops thought i was in general disc. for a minute there... tom??? hello hello hello

just kidding move me if you think it would help

keepit up


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

uh thanks for your help in advance, kinda jumed the gun there


see 5 or 6 posts and i am still a NOvice

and yes i do realize i am typing to myself for all you wise guys out there

E


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

I've got a mount designed for a "bowmount" troller that can be easily adapted to a HS


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

where did you get it? or did you fabricate it?

eric


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You can use the same CustomGheenoe trolling motor mount that works on a Classic. On a highsider you mount it to the rub rails just behind the bow plate.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Like Tom said Gheenoe's mount will work. These pic is from the Gheenoe web site http://www.gheenoe.net/goodies.html

















Aluminum trolling motor mount

(mounts to the fiberglass nose cap of the Super & Classic and the rails of 13' & 15'4" models)


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks for the insight

eric


----------



## Biscaynenate (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought one from LL Bean and mounted it in the bow of my 13'er.  Yes... I get the LL Bean Fly-fishing catalog. It's 50 bucks and works great.

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...langId=-1&categoryId=32626&sc1=Search&feat=sr


----------

